
Want to Become a Unicorn? Buy It, Don’t Build It - yarapavan
https://napkinmath.substack.com/p/want-to-become-a-unicorn-buy-it-dont
======
yarapavan
> Thrasio represents a new kind of roll-up: a digital roll-up. They are buying
> small businesses built on one of the largest online platforms in the world.
> With it, they will capture economies of scale.

One could imagine using this strategy on other large internet platforms. Could
Thrasio’s strategy be applied to Twitch creators, Substack writers, or App
Store apps?

------
UrbanPiper
As with Amazon's way of replicating successful businesses on their platform,
what makes Thrasio's strategy to be undone?

The article quotes demand media and zynga who bore the brunt of platform risk.

